# Stihl Blower starter won’t pull through...Ideas



## Lewisville Chris (Nov 30, 2019)

Hello All, I was contacted by someone who sought my advice on his BR 600. He said that the starter cord will pull a bit, but then won’t turn the motor. I asked about the mechanism, pawls, etc. All is well. He said something interesting... that with the plug out, it turns over fine. My obvious thought was to ask if his plug was too long and not allowing the piston to top out. Is that possible on this machine? Thanks, Chris, Tx


----------



## Dean Thompson (Dec 1, 2019)

If its stiff to pull but turns fine with spark out adjust valves as ther probably to loose should sort it just happened to one a bought m8


----------



## Lewisville Chris (Dec 1, 2019)

Yes, I suggested that to him also, but without looking at it myself, it’s hard to tell. Hopefully I’ll hear back from him soon. Thanks


----------

